# Leg yields and speeding up



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

1) does he know how to leg yield?
2) are you asking him correctly?
3) You may have to break it down to easier pieces. I would maybe start off with a turn on the forehand so he gets used to moving laterally off your leg. Some horses have to learn that a leg aid does not always mean go faster. 
4) when I was first taught how to train a leg yield my trainer said to start off with she called a "30 degree leg yield". where you are facing the arena fence with your horse's haunch away from the fence making an angle of about 30 degrees with your horse's body. that way they have the fence teaching them they cannot move forward, only laterally. 

Are you working with a trainer?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

My trainer says to put on the brakes a little with some rein and a deeper seat at the same time as you put on the leg so the horse doesn't confuse the leg pressure with a request to speed up.


----------



## mahalopele (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I'll definitely try that  I work with a trainer. Actually, it's her horse.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

A lot of horses think leg pressure equals speed, because that is how they've been trained (kick to go). 
You can try closing the door by tightening the rein a little and sitting down in the seat, when you get the movement you want let up on the pressure. Be consistent and eventually, you will both figure it out.
Also, you can change the way you ask for speed to make things more clear for the horse. Maybe try something else besides leg pressure. With Willow I make a kiss sound and she knows that means to speed up.
If it's your trainers' horse though she should be able to show you what cues to use.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Since you're working with a trainer, they will be able to better direct you, as they can see what's happening in real time.

Likely, the horse is just getting the aids confused. Do you have him in a solid frame?


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

i don't know if this is correct, but also when i want lateral movement I apply pressure with one leg that is NOT matched by the other leg. 

Any forward motion I want, there is pressure w/ both legs. Now, training a horse on this is a different story - but that's how I distinguish. I agree that your reins can help hold the horse back if any pressure makes him want to go - but if if he's not trained.. that's a whole other issue I'm not qualified for - though I like the ideas presented.. but definitely requires patience and teaching and isn't on you.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I think usually when a horse doesn't understand to move laterally, its because you aren't asking correctly. Yes, being in a frame and stuff helps, but any baby can do a leg yield to improve lateral flexion and moving off the aids. To be clearer, make sure you're closing your outside rein as you ask them to move over; ie. At a trot, close your outside rein every stride you sit, so you move forward then over, forward then over, as the rein closes o you maintain forward as well as over.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

A lot of horses have been taught to accelerate when any leg pressure is applied.

You don't mention whether you are attempting to do the leg yield at walk, trot, or canter. But let's consider how to do a leg yield at a walk first. The walk is always the first gait to work in because it is normally the most relaxed gait, and both horse and rider have more time to think what they are doing.

The method described below assumes that you know when each foot of your horse is moving forward or taking weight. If not, you should work on learning this first.

The leg yield is a lateral movement in which the horse moves sideways as much or almost as much as it is moving forward. The head should be slightly rotated at the pole to the inside (the direction opposite of the lateral movement), but the ears should be parallel (the head should not be tilted). This is usually accomplished, if riding with two hands, by rotating the inside hand (the left hand if moving right) so the fingernails are facing upward. The inside leg (the left leg if moving right) should be brought back slightly (perhaps one inch) while keeping the heel down. As the inside hind leg (left leg if moving right) is rising, the rider should apply pressure with his inside (left) leg to indicate to the horse that the horse's left hind leg should move sideways as well as forward. If the inside hind leg moves right, the others will follow in turn, thus accomplishing the leg yield. The pressure of the rider's inside leg should be a pulsing pressure in rhythm with the movement of the horse's inside hind leg.

The rider's weight should generally remain neutral. It may help to "open the door" by releasing any pressure of the rider's outside (right when moving right) leg. Be careful not to pull the leg away from the horse as many people do which often causes the rider to lean to the left. Moving the leg 1/8th of an inch away from the horse is as advantageous as moving it six inches away without the need for the rider to lean the opposite direction to remain balanced. Normally, all that is necessary is to relieve any pressure with the outside leg.

An additional technique which sometimes helps if the horse has trouble understanding is to add a little pressure to the outside stirrup. This can be accomplished by flexing the ankle while keeping the heel down. This is similar to stepping on the accelerator of an automobile. Applying pressure to the stirrup in this way should prevent the rider from leaning in the direction of the movement which may have an adverse effect.

Once horse and rider consistently perform the leg yield at the walk as described, there should be little trouble in performing the movement at a trot or canter.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

TXhorseman said:


> Once horse and rider consistently perform the leg yield at the walk as described, there should be little trouble in performing the movement at a trot or canter.


A lot of times, the walk lacks impulsion needed for lateral movement, so I would really recommend learning in a trot, so you can use that forwardness to help you out. A collected walk is easy to mess up, and the natural strides of the trot make your life a lot easier to maintain the forward and over nature of the leg yield. 

Also, keep in mind, a leg yield cannot be done at the canter. That isn't how the strides of a canter work, you would have to be on the left lead moving towards the right with a left bend; its unnatural. Now, you can do a half pass, but without correct training and collection, you're going to be doing more damage than good.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

For the rider it is better to learn how to time aids in walk, but that predisposes that the rider can time their aids/etc. 

A horse that speeds up is likely onto the forehand. The leg that the horse moves away from is pulsed, you can think touch/release (timed to the inside hind leg). IF the horse goes over tempo then the outside leg/hand/posture can then slow/down. Pulse, relax. If you are doing LY in trot, they you could go back to walk.


----------

